# Cross Breeding



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Just looking on some of these sites where they have kittens for sale and there are so many adverts for crossbred cats, i think something should be done about it really as i dont think a lot of thought goes into it at times.

A breeder aqaintance( wont say friend) of mine has a sister who has just cross bred a bsh with a bengal and when i asked what the logic was she said there was no logic!!!!!!


Sorry to rant but maybe the gccf should be able to do something if they are actually registered with them and cross breeding them just to make a few extra bucks. :nonod::nonod::nonod:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi There

Sadly this will happen no matter how hard people try to stop it. same with dogs, not everyone wants a pedigree I dont agree with cross breeding intentionally, but accidents can and do happen even to the most careful people.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say most aren't registered and a fair amount are pets that should have been neutered who they've bred with whatever breed just because they can't take to an actual stud without the breeders or registering bodies finding out x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Alan, how you doin?

It really makes my blood boil! Theres an add on pets4homes at the moment for bsh x siamese!!! Why the f would you want to cross them? What are they going to look like when there older? There not even of similar build or anything?

Ive got bengals and british and i wouln'dt in a million years cross them, some people just want to make a quick buck i suppose


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

i quite agree, however even if the breeders are GCCF registered the kittens wouldnt be registerable? - i think? However it would be fairly easy i presume for any breeder to just claim an "accidental" mating, or is working on the development of a new breed. 

Conversely What happens if a breeder owns a "non gccf recognised breed" along with a recognised breed - should they be doing something then? i think not.

I'm not saying i disagree with you, just that it would be easy enough for breeders to get away with it, and that there are possibly some exceptions like below.

There is an exception though, selective outcrossing programmes for certain breeds ( the various rexes spring to mind), where the resulting kittens are effectively an outcross but are registerable on the reference register.... These breeders shouldnt be penalised for crossing!

I dont breed but fingers crossed someone who is properly in the know will be along to advise me on those points i made.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

This takes us back to the point about restrictions and why good pedigree breeders insist on having them in place, most will not sell a ped kitten unless a contract is signed by the purchaser saying that any kittens bought by them with be spayed / nuetered as soon as the kitten is old enough. Unfortunatley a lot of these people are no more than BSB's and are only breeding to make a quick buck and it annoys me too................Chris


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> I would say most aren't registered and a fair amount are pets that should have been neutered who they've bred with whatever breed just because they can't take to an actual stud without the breeders or registering bodies finding out x


some very good points but some breeders will also cross breed/sell un reg kittens not all breeders are good theres good and bad in all walks of life.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Unfortunatley Jen some of these people will cross anything they can and not give a thought for the health/wellbeing of the cats or kittens, they are blinkered and all they see are pounds signs,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

raggs said:


> Unfortunatley Jen some of these people will cross anything they can and not give a thought for the health/wellbeing of the cats or kittens, they are blinkered and all they see are pounds signs,


could not agree more, next they will make silly names up and try to sell them as a breed. but lets not forget this is how all the breeds started that we got today all cats come from the same place. the good old moggie


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

here we have SI-RAGS. this breeder was contacted and told that kittens from her litters can be registered with the GCCF but she chooses not to register them in order to keep the cost down.

MAINPAGEINDEX


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I can understand crossing if working to repair a breed flaw, personally I wouldn't see a problem with allowing a generation or two outcross in Persians to give them a bit of a face again... not change them drastically before I get lynched  just to the point where they can all breath and blink properly again... I know many breeders are actually working towards that already and I applaud them

persian peeps don't hurt me


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

i agree that many people do not give much thought to cross breeding. I think the main concern really is the fact that so many people are rehoming their animals. I find that really saddening. I'd never give up my cat. I couldn't possibly ever move anywhere where i couldnt take my cat, or anywhere that wasn't suitable.

However, i have a cross breed cat - she's siamese x maine coon, and i do think she is absolutely beautiful. i can see traits from each breed in her. Lynch me if you like!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Jen

Hope you are well, are you doing the mancs show at all, i have just filled the forms in today for merseyside and then lake district in june for mona it will be her first 2 shows as an adult.

Back to the subject these are actual breeders with their own stud cats so they should know better really.

I am still owed a kitten back from september but they cant seem to get any of their 10 or so queens in kitten and yet i have one girl who has just been out to stud and hopefully is in kitten


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Hi Alan, how you doin?
> 
> It really makes my blood boil! Theres an add on pets4homes at the moment for bsh x siamese!!! Why the f would you want to cross them? What are they going to look like when there older? There not even of similar build or anything?
> 
> Ive got bengals and british and i wouln'dt in a million years cross them, some people just want to make a quick buck i suppose


Did the snowshoe start from BSH cross Siamese or was is Amercian Shorthair cross Siamese?

Did the points in the BSH come from adding Siamese to them?

I would mind so much if people health tested and did it properly but then they wouldnt make as much money so they wouldnt bother!

Outcrossing as well to make a breed stronger & winden gene pools etc

The only thing I cant stand more than anything is people letting there cats out spayed for the local 'moggy' cat to have :mad2:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Did the snowshoe start from BSH cross Siamese or was is Amercian Shorthair cross Siamese?
> 
> Did the points in the BSH come from adding Siamese to them?
> 
> ...


Think it was the american sh? could be mistaken though.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Olive85 said:


> i agree that many people do not give much thought to cross breeding. I think the main concern really is the fact that so many people are rehoming their animals. I find that really saddening. I'd never give up my cat. I couldn't possibly ever move anywhere where i couldnt take my cat, or anywhere that wasn't suitable.
> 
> However, i have a cross breed cat - she's siamese x maine coon, and i do think she is absolutely beautiful. i can see traits from each breed in her. Lynch me if you like!


hi Olive. im sure she is a gorgeous cat and we are certainly not going to lynch you lol. lots of cross breeds come about from accidental matings. its the ones that do it just for the money that are annoying. good luck with your cat and best wishes............CHRIS.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Think it was the american sh? could be mistaken though.


Yeh just looked ASH! To be honest I really cant see the point of a snoeshow...rather have a Siamese! sorry anyone who owns one!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Olive85 said:


> i agree that many people do not give much thought to cross breeding. I think the main concern really is the fact that so many people are rehoming their animals. I find that really saddening. I'd never give up my cat. I couldn't possibly ever move anywhere where i couldnt take my cat, or anywhere that wasn't suitable.
> 
> However, i have a cross breed cat - she's siamese x maine coon, and i do think she is absolutely beautiful. i can see traits from each breed in her. Lynch me if you like!


Why would anyone lynch you?! :scared:

I have 2 cross breeds a Siamese cross age 12yrs 
(possible maine coon or Norwegian forest, (we are 100% on the Siamese as we saw the mum. not sure on the other half!)

and a Bengal/singapura/ragdoll/moggy!!!!!!!! 10 months

If I see another cross that I liked Id buy it!!

Have you got any pics of your cat? Iwonder if he looks like mine?! :001_cool:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Who is to say what cats are bred? Why is it ok to breed two pedigrees but not two moggies? If people want to breed then they will. What is important is that it's done properly and that the kittens are taken care off and that it's not just done to attempt to make money.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> If I see another cross that I liked Id buy it!!


Are you actually a pedigree breeder?


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Have you got any pics of your cat? Iwonder if he looks like mine?! :001_cool:


I only have a few of Olive on this laptop here are some and also her broski, genghis (r.i.p)

This is one-eyed olive
















And this is genghis









x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Who is to say what cats are bred? Why is it ok to breed two pedigrees but not two moggies? If people want to breed then they will. What is important is that it's done properly and that the kittens are taken care off and that it's not just done to attempt to make money.


Vicki they're on about cross breeds, not moggys hunny x



lauren001 said:


> Are you actually a pedigree breeder?


Yes she is x She meant for pet x


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

i have noticed there are some members on here whom are quite actively breeding cross breed cats and dogs


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with biawhiska that what is most important is that the cats are taken care of. what i find saddening is that on too many occassions many cats are considered mere commodities, that people see as an opportunity to make money from - irrespective of their welfare.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Vicki they're on about cross breeds, not moggys hunny x
> 
> Yes she is x She meant for pet x


Same difference. If people want to breed cross breeds and have been given premisson to do so by the owners then I also see no reason why people shouldn't if they want to. It's a free country and as already stated so long as the cats are all looked after.

What I don't agree with is breeding peds on the non active register and betraying a breeder. Or, letting your ped/ cross breed/ mog out to find a mate!

And really cross breeds are moggies!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> *Biawhiska wrote:*
> What I don't agree with is breeding peds on the non active register and betraying a breeder. Or, letting your ped/ cross breed/ mog out to find a mate!


Exactly, and that is what most of these pedigree cross-breeds are. The other scenario is a pedigree breeder who has a breed whose kittens aren't selling well, mating them to another higher priced breed eg the Bengal to try and raise the price of kittens, it is a money making scam.


> *Taylorbaby wrote:*
> If I see another cross that I liked Id buy it!!


I find it most surprising that a pedigree breeder would condone such actions and say she would actively *buy* a cross-breed. Most breeders I know may rescue or rehome such an animal as a pet, but buying one???


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have 2 cross breeds that I bought. They have a seal pt mum and a moggie dad. The lady whom they come from is a small siamese breeder. 2 queens and is a lovley person. Her girl got out on their farm and an accident happened. It was not done on purpose in an attempt to make money. She charged us just £50 per kitten and we had them at 9 weeks just before their vaccinations. They are lovely cats, have been well socialized and you could see well cared for etc and so I thought £50 was a good price. Esp when you see some siamese crosses for £250! Now they are the people not to buy from.

If Taylor baby wants a cross from a big accident then I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Accidents cant be helped but my initial point was registered breeders cross breeding just for the sake of it and making money

One breeder cross breeding bsh with bengals as she quoted me no logic in it just did it


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

My point too, not something that should be encouraged at all.
I don't think this post or any other on dog forums re cross breeding either is about accidental matings, it is about the deliberately planned matings.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

:frown5: ok

look at this for a reason:

Bengal Singapura Cross Male Kitten in Fareham, Hampshire ( Cats For Sale ) :skep:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Now this advert makes me mad.
Preloved | 3/4 bengal x 1/4 tabby kittens,lovely fluffy kittens for sale in Timperley, Cheshire, UK
proves it's all about the money and they want the kittens gone, sooner rather than later 

I also doubt there was little time between the 2 litters.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

A breeder i know was suppose to be showing her cats with me then a few months later she says she hasnt got the time what with her job and 20 kids oops thats the cats she has and 3 kids so cant find the time to show now and with them having new pens done and outlay of buying the cats in the garden they need to start to recoup some of the outlay and yet a family member is having to crossbreed and they also had a nice holiday possibly paid for by the cats kittens

Is there any way of finding out if any of their pedigree cats has had kittens as she is not very good at keeping me informed on any new arrivals as she has had the money for a kitten since last september


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Are you actually a pedigree breeder?


Yes I am! :thumbup:



LousKoonz said:


> Vicki they're on about cross breeds, not moggys hunny x
> 
> Yes she is x She meant for pet x


thanks! 



lauren001 said:


> Exactly, and that is what most of these pedigree cross-breeds are. The other scenario is a pedigree breeder who has a breed whose kittens aren't selling well, mating them to another higher priced breed eg the Bengal to try and raise the price of kittens, it is a money making scam.
> 
> I find it most surprising that a pedigree breeder would condone such actions and say she would actively *buy* a cross-breed. Most breeders I know may rescue or rehome such an animal as a pet, but buying one???


I was a 14year old child when I got my Siamese cross so I cant say that I was into a hole cross/moggy/byb as I didnt know I see a kitten and I wanted one! 

My other Kitten came to me in a very sad situation in my life (which I wont go into) and I can say that he saved me, I dont care what he is, he is my baby, my Taylorbaby! :aureola: He was neutered at 6 months old.

I foster animals and if I was looking I might rehome or buy.
If they are already born why cant I give one a good home if I want to? :confused1:



Biawhiska said:


> I have 2 cross breeds that I bought. They have a seal pt mum and a moggie dad. The lady whom they come from is a small siamese breeder. 2 queens and is a lovley person. Her girl got out on their farm and an accident happened. It was not done on purpose in an attempt to make money. She charged us just £50 per kitten and we had them at 9 weeks just before their vaccinations. They are lovely cats, have been well socialized and you could see well cared for etc and so I thought £50 was a good price. Esp when you see some siamese crosses for £250! Now they are the people not to buy from.
> 
> If Taylor baby wants a cross from a big accident then I don't see anything wrong with that.


I agree! 



Biawhiska said:


> :frown5: ok
> 
> look at this for a reason:
> 
> Bengal Singapura Cross Male Kitten in Fareham, Hampshire ( Cats For Sale ) :skep:


Yes I have seen this advert a few times her Bengal needed a 'mate' and she couldn't find a Bengal stud (lots of websites advertising them though)
so she used her Singapura, dont get me wrong lovely looking cats, my Taylors mum was one! his dad was a HUGE Ragdoll/moggy (he was £50 BTW) but a POA means to me that it is going to be quite expensive?



Biawhiska said:


> Now this advert makes me mad.
> Preloved | 3/4 bengal x 1/4 tabby kittens,lovely fluffy kittens for sale in Timperley, Cheshire, UK
> proves it's all about the money and they want the kittens gone, sooner rather than later
> 
> I also doubt there was little time between the 2 litters.


I dont understand really 3/4 cross 1/4?! lol is that the mum or altogether?! :confused1:



Alansw8 said:


> A breeder i know was suppose to be showing her cats with me then a few months later she says she hasnt got the time what with her job and 20 kids oops thats the cats she has and 3 kids so cant find the time to show now and with them having new pens done and outlay of buying the cats in the garden they need to start to recoup some of the outlay and yet a family member is having to crossbreed and they also had a nice holiday possibly paid for by the cats kittens
> 
> Is there any way of finding out if any of their pedigree cats has had kittens as she is not very good at keeping me informed on any new arrivals as she has had the money for a kitten since last september


Holiday paid for by the kittens?! Blimey, I dunno how she does that breeding?! I have spent All of my savings and Im now in debt & wont even make a quater back! I dont really care to be honest as long as I do it all the right way and to 'purrrfection'  

I dont think there is anyway to find out unless you ask her??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I take it to be one parent is 3/4 bengal and the other parent aint! LOL, Who knows?!?!?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha It makes me laugh really it probably isnt!

there is one advert up right now that is 'mum reg'd bengal dad not' and they are over £300!!! They look like Siamese crosses not bengals at all! Feel sorry for the people buying em!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

no, don't feel sorry for them, it's up to them at the end of the day to do their homework so if they get ripped off it's really their own fault.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

v true. breeding is so super duper expensive, looking after neuters is enough in itself let alone girls, boy and their babies *faints*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Since ive been breeding weve not had so much as a night away from the catlings! let alone a holiday!

I miss them too much


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Thread Closed!


----------

